# New tank Questions.. IMPORTANT



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

Help! i am going to turn my 20 gal freshwater tank into a salt water eventually and i have a few questions..( i have done alot of research so far, i dont wanta go in blind)

1st how big of a HOB filter can i put without it simply being to big? for example would a Marineland Emperor 400 be simply to big?

2nd.. i have a stocking list.. i hope this would be okay.. 2 ocellaris clowns, 1 randalls goby w/ a tiger pistol shrimp, and just some simple inverts..( no coral just FOWLR)

3rd.. i know this may sound dumb to some people but.. if my nitrate, nitrite and ammonia are all always at zero do i still need to do water changes?? i know changing filter media and stuff is a regular tast, i have been in the fresh water hobby for about 2 yrs now.. but i want to learn as much as i can before i start any thing..


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah you at least have to do a water change every month...especially since it is such a small tank.

Your stocking list seems perfect.
BTW- I LOVE OCELLARIS CLOWNS!


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

how about the filter???? and i like clowns too


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Is that filter big enough, yes, do you need it, no. Live Rock, Substrate and a Skimmer, couple those with proper water movement and your fine. (at least 10x your water volume for a FOWLR)
If your water parameters are fine, no need to do a water change. Keep those Trates under 20 and your fine. Add Trace elements once a month, watch your Calcium, and Salinity levels, and you will have no issues.


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

saw your pics.. really nice tanks! is a skimmer really that important?? i have heard many people have mixed feelings about them?? for a FOWLR is it important or just an add on in a sense??


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

oh! and do you need an airpump? this many sound stupid but i want to learn as much as possible before i do anything.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You do not need an air pump. Skimmer provide the needed or added O2 in the water. And I would rather have an oversized Skimmer on my tank than anything else if I had a choice. It pulls nutrients out of the water before they have a chance to break down and become an issue. You asked about water quality and not having to change your water if your parameters are in line, the Skimmer is what will keep those numbers in line. Is it necessary in a 20g, no, it is not. But the reason it isn't is because you do weekly water changes on those tanks to export those excess nutrients out of the tank. Becuase believe me, if yoiu do not use a skimmer, even with a mechanical filter on the tank, you will get high Nitrates and have to do water changes. A Mechanical Filter does not remove Nitrates from the water column.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't done a water change in months and my tank is doing great with ph perfect, nitrates and nitrites at zero, and minerals are put in monthly. I recommend a good skimmer and I would put in a great powerful reef cleaning crew like hermit crabs and snails. My skimmer broke down so with my budget I had to go get a pack of chemipure and put it in my canister filter and my water has been clean since. I guess I found a alternative until I can afford one lol. 
Just remember that you will have to add those clown fish at the same time to prevent fighting but wait for the tank to be cycled. Look for additives that can help speed up the process and or cycle with crabs.


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

thanks alot guys i really needed to know these things and both of you just answered what i have been trying to find for weeks!


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

one more thing.. what trace elements should i be most concerned about with adding.. i know calcium but what about phosphates and others?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No Phosphates, absolutely not. 
Supplements for Reef Aquariums: Seachem Reef Pack: Fundamentals


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Buy a test kit for the major elements like calcium before adding them.. You can also buy a bottle of trace elements for the minor elements. 
And avoid phosphates at all costs. Make sure to check Product labels to say phosphate free.


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

kk thanks, one more, because i will need to top the water off every other day or so, what type of water should i use?? i know fresh water because the salt doesn't evaporate.. any way what type?? bottled? tape with conditioner?i know that the ph must be 8.2, if i buy marine conditioner will it set it to 8.2 automatically?no reverse osmosis systems i don't have the $$ or space to have a setup like that.. thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Purified water from Walmart or Water and Ice. Distilled Water.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

You can buy RO water from a fish store. I buy distilled from Walmart cuz it's only 86 cents a gallon. My substrate, rock, and filter media helps keep the ph at 8.2. I would use a marine ph buffer monthly and it will keep you from going to high or low. I use seachem marine 8.2 buffer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

phil_n_fish said:


> You can buy RO water from a fish store. I buy distilled from Walmart cuz it's only 86 cents a gallon. My substrate, rock, and filter media helps keep the ph at 8.2. I would use a marine ph buffer monthly and it will keep you from going to high or low. I use seachem marine 8.2 buffer.


*i/a*


----------



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

kk thankx alot guys those r all my questionss


----------



## rogerjrod (May 22, 2012)

Subscribing...I had these same questions about elements and buffer-er-er-er-ers.


----------



## filiate (Jun 11, 2012)

really you at least have to do a drinking water modify monthly.


----------

